# Question for catasetum experts



## bcostello (Mar 31, 2012)

This is my 'surprise' Catasetum Ten Dragons (alba) that I got from Fred Clarke. It just finished blooming. Is it unusual for a male flower to be on the same spike as the females? The male flower was the last one on the spike. When it opened most of the female flowers turned yellow and blasted. I selfed the one last female and, lo and behold, I think it took.

Here's a pic before I selfed it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

What's the question!? oke: I know what it is but we're not giving free points for punctuation!!!


----------



## bcostello (Mar 31, 2012)

NYEric said:


> What's the question!? oke: I know what it is but we're not giving free points for punctuation!!!




OK..you little turkey.. I fixed it. oke:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 31, 2012)

Not usual but not uncommon... Some plants tend to do this more often than other (some species as well, e.g. Ctsm. atratum) 
I do not think there is a relation between the male flower and the blasted female flowers... 

By the way, your Ten Dragons is fantastic! I have two dark ones...


----------



## Candace (Mar 31, 2012)

I have this happen frequently.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Ditto to Kavanaru.


----------

